# Superannuation in Canada?



## lustique (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi, I'm an Aussie and am wondering if there is a system in Canada similar to the one in Australia for superannuation? 

I've tried searching but I don't know if I'm looking at the right things. 

Would really appreciate your help


----------



## gcap (Jun 22, 2008)

We don't call it superannuation over here. It's called RRSP, Registered Retirement Savings Plan. Which is the one you invest in yourself that you dont have to pay tax on. 

And there are various other pension plans that companies pay.


----------



## lustique (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for that. Even just knowing what you call it over there helps. I can now google it


----------



## cluqduck (Jul 27, 2008)

Can any Australians who have lived/worked in Canada on a working permit please clarify something for me? I'm a bit confused about how I go about the whole super/RSP thing.

Can I just set up a RSP here in Canada, make tax-free contributions to it here, then transfer it back to my Australian super fund as a lump sum?

I've read bits and pieces of theory (ato.gov.au covers it somewhat) but in practice, what have people done?

cheers.


----------



## cluqduck (Jul 27, 2008)

*bumpbump*


----------

